# MY THREAD>New Question>Aug3> Sick Rat



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

All my questions will be posted here.

Aug12010

My boys started fighting while doing intros. I know its normal but im afraid to continue while my mom/grandma are here.

Help?


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug1> Afraid to continue intros.*

Help?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug1> Afraid to continue intros.*

Then ask them to leave, or do it at times when they are not around. Just tell them you want it to be as quiet and low stress for the rats as much as possible.

And yes what your describing is wrestling, not fighting.. True aggression is bites to the genitals and stomach. The wrestling is normal and the only way they are ever going to establish a hierarchy and become good friends.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug1> Afraid to continue intros.*

Im going to clean out my room and set up the playpen for them to run in. And i have a squirt bottle if things happen to go badly.


----------



## Simisama (May 11, 2010)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug1> Afraid to continue intros.*

Hope it works out for you. Also, just so you know, you don't have to double post to get help. Making the thread will draw attention from people, I promise.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug1> Afraid to continue intros.*

lol ok


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug1> Afraid to continue intros.*

You could also get a plastic hanger, these are strong enough to separate fighting rats... yet won't hurt your rats. I used to recommend using oven gloves... but most rats can bite thru them!


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug1> Afraid to continue intros.*

Here goes nothing.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug1> Afraid to continue intros.*

Good luck


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug1> Afraid to continue intros.*

No more.

he tries to hurt them

The boys get so SCARED.

im so not EVER doing that again

im getting cagemates from now on or no rats at all


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug1> Afraid to continue intros.*

Don't give up yet, keep trying.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug1> Afraid to continue intros.*

We figured out why eddrick isnt eating.

Well, we asked someone and she said it might be because he is sick.

So now im all worried about all my boys.

im 15 and really CANT pay for 4 treatments.

So im selling stuff on craigslist.

Someone please check it out.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bab/1875535634.html?

Its all MY Stuff im selling.

Its for pick up only in minnesota. Thanks


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug1> Afraid to continue intros.*

Do you even know for sure he's sick? Have all four rats not been eating?


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug1> Afraid to continue intros.*

Eddrick hasnt been eating for a day now.


The others are fine. But im worried


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug1> Afraid to continue intros.*

If you can't pay for four treatments, you should not of gotten four rats. I know that sounds harsh, but its the truth. 

What happened with the intros that was so bad? It would be normal for Eddrick to be quite frisky because hes a lone rat and has lost some of his socializing skils. He also may be not eating and 'upset' (mentioned in another thread by OP) because he wants to be with the other rats and now he knows they are there. 

Why are they sick?


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug1> Afraid to continue intros.*

It can take weeks sometimes to do intros this will not happen over night. Thy will like argue and such its not uncommon for them to do that they are more like testing each other out most likely, like pushing buttons and such.

For the rat not eating i would be more worried if it has been days where they would not eat. It is a bit stressful meeting new friends and such.

Remember if its not working for the intro part where they meet move back a steep in the intros go back to just thee cages side by side for a few days; the way it sounds is you may be trying to move too fast for them.

Did you do:
Cage side by side for a couple days(like 5 days)?
Switch items around like hammocks,toys for a couple days?
did you switch rats from one cage to the other for a few days so they can smell each other and get use to it?
then start with meeting face to face?

This all takes a couple weeks and you had the others what 5 days at most?

Go slow 

Also if your afraid for not having money to properly care for that many why adopt so many? If you can not pay for 4 rats if they suddenly get all sick that not a good thing.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug1> Afraid to continue intros.*

Eddrick just hasnt been eating.

Its been a day. And they are all sneezing. I think this MIGHT be because they are getting used to each others smells.

Eddrick hasnt been eating for some odd reason.


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug1> Afraid to continue intros.*

good youtube video to watch on how to intro rats http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZk8JOQj5mY may help you.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug1> Afraid to continue intros.*

Thanks


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug1> Afraid to continue intros.*



ema-leigh said:


> If you can't pay for four treatments, you should not of gotten four rats. I know that sounds harsh, but its the truth.


I agree. They're not toys. You should not buy them all because they can play together. You have to think if you're financially capable for even just one rat, let alone 4. There's too many people already that are posting their rats on adoption boards because they didn't think about it off the bat that you know, pets cost money. I've just been seeing a lot of this here and on other boards and in real life lately where people are thinking more about "I want one though!" without any consideration to "Can I afford this if my parents don't provide? Have I even considered the financial aspect if they get sick"

I'm sorry. It's just frustrating. There's enough homeless rats as is that need good homes but a lot of them are being adopted out and welcomed back. I'm fostering 4 myself.

Sorry EddricksMommy101, it's just frustrating. But it's nothing personal.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug1> Afraid to continue intros.*

Moneys tight for everyone.

Not everyone can afford a CN 

or can afford to buy tons of @*^# for em.

My rats are HAPPY.

Its not like they are eating seed mix in an aquarium on pine bedding.

*Edidted By Kiko for Profanity*


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug1> Afraid to continue intros.*

We are not saying that they do not have what they need ie toys and food and such.

We are saying that if you can not afford vet care when needed that it may not be the best thing to have a bunch of pets. You have to think if they all do get sick at the same time that you will have the money right away on hand. In your other post you said your self you do not have money to bring them in if they are sick (witch i do not think they are or they should not be its all new home and such for them they will sneeze quite a bit for the first week or two  )

good luck with all your doing  Remember just take things slow 

And try not to cuss on a forum


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug1> Afraid to continue intros.*

I'm really sorry if my response offended you. I wasn't really bashing you for your situation. I admire your sacrifice of selling your stuff for your ratties. Most people wouldn't even think of that or make that sort of sacrifice. I'm really sorry and I didn't mean to offend you.

It's just in general, not directed at you specifically, people need to think of pets more as a financial responsibility just as they would if they were having kids. If rats were children and we couldn't provide for them, there's people that would take them away. I feel strongly that it should be the same for animals. Financial needs over personal want.

I'm sorry again. I can really see you love your rats a lot. You'll never catch me saying you don't love them because you've shown that to me with all your concerns and questions to make sure they're okay. I never meant my response to be a personal attack, I was just venting a frustration.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug1> Afraid to continue intros.*

That being said, veterinary care is a basic need. If you can not provide this, then don't have a living creature that depends on you for this. Even if you were giving them the best food, cage and toys... if you neglect their health you mays well of kept them on pine and seed mix for the shortened life span and possible suffering they will endure. No one here is trying to bash you, I'm sure your old enough to realize how important the right treatment is. 

Yes, please don't cuss on the forum. We have younger members as well.... and your points can all be made in a mature and more productive manner.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug1> Afraid to continue intros.*

If you give him some sort of food that he likes, like cheerios or something, he should eat it. That would prove that he is still eating and not sick. He may be upset that he can't be with his friends also. When I introduced my babies to my older girls, they started moping around until I let them be with the big girls. I would just say your boy is being spoiled and just wants to be with his friends.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug1> Afraid to continue intros.*

Definitely do not give up on introductions. I remember introducing my 2 rats, and yes, it wasn't always pleasant but the outcome is worth it. A lone rat is not a happy rat.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug1> Afraid to continue intros.*

My one big boy, Eddrick. Is sick,

he had porphryn around his nose, eyes are fine, but hes not eating or drinking, other than treats.

My three baby boys, Marvin gus Gus and Chilee Bean. Are fine.

Ed has a vet appt tomorrow.

But if the younger boys were sick, wouldnt they show it too?

They have no symptoms of being sick.

P.S Eddrick was bought at a Petsmart.


They do sneeze when i give them treats. But thats just new home sneezes im guessing.

theve been here for like a week.


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

A lot of times, rats don't show symptoms until they're really sick. Since they're prey animals, they hide the fact that they're sick so that they can avoid looking weak and being hunted.

If you're positive that Eddrick is sick, you should take him in definitely. As for the other 3, keep a close eye on them. If they start acting weird or have any symptoms, you should look into getting them checked out.


----------



## brass_gears (Jun 15, 2010)

I hope everything turns out well.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

It could also be that Eddrick is stressed out from the intros. Its not uncommon for lone rats to stop eating and have porphyrin around their eyes after a short introduction. Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

He put all of them on baytril.

He said its most likely a uri that ed has.

The boys dont show many signs. But he put them on it to make sure they dont get it.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Do male rats like to sleep during the afternoon?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Just Baytril? How long a course did he give you?


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

baytril and something else. For two weeks


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

What is the something else? How much are you giving him and how often? 

Two weeks is considered the very bare minimum. You should be prepared to ask your vet for a refill as you should dose for two weeks after the last symptom disappears. So you should be medicating for at least one month!


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

baytril and doxycycline for two weeks


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thats good  Hopefully Eddrick will be feeling better in no time! I would hold back on the intros until hes 100%


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

he put my little boys on it too. Because theres a risk they could catch it. So that sucks. The meds are making them so SLEEPY


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

My ratties sleep in the daytime mostly unless i go to play with them witch they are happy to wake up too but rats mostly do sleep in day time but do wake from time to time


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Cool! I have a little aquarium im letting them spend ten minutes in. Just for a change


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug5> Rat Meds*

Hi. My boys are on two different meds, need to be taken twice a day.

And they HATE Taking them.

How do i get them to take them easily?


----------



## Nienor (May 1, 2010)

Try mixing it with babyfood, mashed vegetable/fruit or pet paste.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hmm. I havent tried that. THANKS!!!


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug5> Black Crud on feet?*

Could it be dried poo?

Its like little spots of black crusties in between their toes.

Puzzles me. Cuz its on their tails too.

Hmmm...

Anyone know?


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

Could be but hard for us to tell when not seeing it first hand hehe 

Yeah most meds are not yummy tasting and some rats even know when there is meds in the food we try to give them lol 

But yes try almost anything like what Nienor said also things like plain yogurt,on a piece of bread, or anything you know for sure they will eat right away (for us its baby cereal hehe) When using a food to give meds just give a tiny bit with the meds inside too to be sure they eat it all up and treat one at a time this way so you know each rat gets the right amount of meds.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

lol


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug5> Rats play dead?!*

My boys, when they sleep "they have a uri, not too bad but still." they lay on their sides or backs with their mouths open. And when i come in im like OMG OMG OMG

but when they see me they perk up and come to the cage.

do your ratties play dead?!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I have about three heart attacks a day, because almost all of my boys do the same thing. Its scary!!! :-\


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

I about die.

Cuz they look just liek they dead. Im like AHHH


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

How much of the Doxy were you supposed to give?


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

.2 mils for the babies.

.4 for ed.

My moms a nurse so she administers their meds.


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

Cause Scrodey has a URI. I called the doc today, and said he won't be in until the Monday, the 16th. >__<
The other vet said she might be able to write out a prescription. So, I hope so. =[


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

If you told us Scrodey's weight, we may be able to tell you dosage amounts for the vet as a guideline.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Please Help>New Question>Aug5> Gus Gus*

His fur is starting to look a bit shaggy.

His underbelly is wet and stuff. *mom thinks its from the waterbottle* They are all on meds. But he worries me. He sleeps all the time *unless its at night or im in the room* And his brothers alway pick on him.

He cleans himself a LOT.

Is he ok? Should i move him to anothre cage?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

How long has he been taking the meds for? It may take a few days before you see any improvements. It sounds like you have the right meds, so the rest is up to him. 

Not sure what the wetness may be, excessive drooling? leaking water bottle. I would be concerned that its pee from him not moving to go the bathroom - which could be from being sick. Cleaning himself is okay, its when he stops cleaning himself I would be most worried.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Ok thank you!


But now i have a question about marvin. He has a cut on his tummy. Him and Chilee fight a lot. And chilee always starts it.

But i spend most of my time with marvin, so do you think chilee is mad at him because im worried about him and bit him?


Should i move chilee to a new cage?


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

First, clean the cut. Wash it out, then put some saline solution on it. Then, look around to see if anything in the cage could have cut him. If not, then he should be fine. Unless it's a major cut, then take him out for a day so he can start healing.

Unless your other guys all gang up on him and start tearing him apart, he should be fine.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Recipe for a saline solution?


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

http://www.craig.copperleife.com/health/saline.htm

That teaches you how :]


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

What about soap and water?

Thats all i got D:


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug6> Ware MFG Tube*

I saw this toy at Chuck and Don's pet outlet. Its a ware manufacturing pet tube for small animals. Its a cardboard tube with colors on it, and stuffing inside for them to burrow in. Is it safe for my little boys? I really would like to get it for them for playtime but i thought i should ask first. any feedback would be appreciated 









This is basically what it is.

Im pretty sure it IS that.

Is it ok for them?


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

You do not have salt at home?

here is a easier way to read the whole thing also:

taken from http://ratguide.com/health/integumentary_skin/abscess.php

Home made sterile saline solution

16 ounces water (use distilled if your tap water is hard)

1 teaspoon table salt

You can use warm water or you can boil the solution then cool to room temperature before use.

*Note: boiling is usually not necessary when flushing a non sterile wound such as an abscess. 

====

I should edit and say i have used that homemade recipe that i added too for abscesses a lot and worked out well for that.

I hope your boy is ok


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks, do you know if that tube is ok for my babies?


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

I think the tube would be but the stuffing i am not too sure, maybe not i would be scared the stuffing wrapped around the foot or something? Since they say its not good for hammies but i know hamsters and rats are not always the same.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Its some of Super Pet's Pet bedding ive found out. So... i might get it. If they like start to eat it or whatever, or they dont like it. Ill take the stuffing out and put in newspaper or something.


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

From reading what the stuffing is i know for sure the "fluff" is not good for hamsters in case of wrapping around parts so i guess just be careful.

From here http://www.paw-talk.net/forums/f13/...avoid-the-fluff-and-other-bad-stuff-4006.html
"Say no to "fluffy" bedding
"I'm afraid I learned the hard way that the stuff often sold as 'fluffy bedding' can be lethal to your hamster," says Jenny Warner, a hammy Pet Parent from Fresno, California. "One of my first hamsters swallowed some of the fluffy bedding and it caused a blockage in her intestine. After she died, I took her to the vet because I had no idea what had caused this--after all, the package said the bedding was 'safe.' My vet told me that this kind of bedding, which is usually made out of some blend of cotton, polyfibers, and polyester, is responsible for the horrible deaths of hundreds of hamsters and other rodents every year."

Because hamsters routinely stuff bedding into their cheek pouches, material (such as fluffy bedding) that swells when wet or that won't break down in the stomach after being swallowed can kill a pet. Ingested, fluffy bedding may cause ailments ranging from constipation to fatal intestinal blockages.

"Fluffy bedding can also get wrapped around a hamster's neck or legs," Warner explains. "Hamsters can hang themselves after getting caught in the polyfiber, and many baby hammies are strangled by it. Also, if the material gets wrapped around their legs, it can actually cut the hamster's legs off or cause gangrene by shutting off the circulation. I urge people to contact businesses selling fluffy bedding and warn them against its dangers. "


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Well. I wont buy it then! Thank you!


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

Well the tube could still be used  and like you said just add shredded paper to make playtime more fun


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

lol true! But i have tubes, it just kind of looked cool cuz of the stuffing in it. Ill put some newspaper in their tube tonight


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug6> Ferret Tube Ok For Rats?*

I bought this tube for my ratties to run in

But my mom was worried theyd chew on it and die.


Is this ok for them?








PLZ RESPOND!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Those are fine. They will probably get chewed on and peed in but it won't hurt them. :-\


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yay!

So the plastic its made of wont hurt em?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

nah, they're smart enough not to eat it. they have flaps in their mouths that stop them from swallowing the stuff they chew on, so they're not actually ingesting anything... just chewing.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Good.

They have so many tubes and tunnels and houses now, their gonna LOVE me.


----------



## fallenalias (Jul 26, 2010)

Jaguar said:


> nah, they're smart enough not to eat it. they have flaps in their mouths that stop them from swallowing the stuff they chew on, so they're not actually ingesting anything... just chewing.


  thats intresting, i didnt know that


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah if you are leaving the tubes in the cage 24/7, they need to be cleaned often - as their pee will collect in pools! For my guys that kind of thing gets too messy too fast... so its just in their free ranging time!


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: MY THREAD>New Question>Aug14> Moving Time?*

Ok, So all the intros for the past week or so "one to one and a half hours at a time" have gone real good.

Ed only puffed up once.

Do you think they could move in together now?


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Tomorrow we will attempt the biggest longest intro yet.



2 hours long.



After we clean up of course.

Im Excited.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Mean Chilee*

Whenever i turn around hes power grooming his brothers up the pahoot!

gus and marv have little bald patches all over.

What do i do with Chills?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I would just keep an eye on him, he may need a neuter in the future to calm him down a bit. Or it may just be an excitable phase that passes. It could of been triggered by the intros. Ask the rescue if he did the same thing there at all. How old is he now?

I'm sure the boys will be fine to move in together soon if intros are all going smoothly.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

The rescue was Star's so she didnt get to spend too much time with all of them

But hes about 2 1/2 months old now.

I have a video right here. If this explains at all...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gADd5W2UG2Q


its prossescing, so give it like 4 minutes.

Thanks!


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Power Grooming Chilee?*

Please Watch the video^ And tell me whats up


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

He looks really excited, it looks like they're just playing. I didn't hear any noise from the other rats, and the "bald spots" look like fur that has just been put out of place by the grooming. Next time you see it just try to slick it back into place to make sure it's not actually missing hair. Power grooming is normal, just make sure no one takes it too far. It looks like he's trying to mount too, he's just displaying dominance. 

Edit: I just finished the video and you said you hear squeaks, some amount of noise is normal.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thats not power grooming. They are just playing and establishing a hierarchy. I would go ahead and let them live together now. It looks like they would get along great. 

Also the bald patches are very minor. Nothing I would be worried about. During intros its normal for minor wounds, bald patches and wrestling.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Intros are finally over.*



All Eddrick wants to do now is sit in the boy's cage with them and cuddle up with Gus.

Whenever i have the boys out, they book it for his cage and when i open the door they all jump in after him and try and squeeze themselves into his igloo with him.

 They are officially best buddies. Brothers i believe is a better explanation.

Now my mom just has to finish their new cage and voila. One big happy family....









My boys


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*A Sweet Rat Moment Video*

My baby brother... who loves my babies
http://s632.photobucket.com/albums/uu45/cyborg101101/?action=view&current=VID00030.mp4


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Look how much fun they are having! If only my boys had that much energy. You should just enjoy watching what rat boys﻿ do, especially brothers. Is﻿ there any blood? No, then no foul.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

did u watch the video? Its my baby brother


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Moved In Together!*

Today, i combined their two cages because i didnt wanna make them wait any longer to be cagemates.

So i modified eds cage and turned it into a two story amazing mansion

and they have been in it all afternoon.

But tonight im going to sleep, so i wont be able to watch them. And im 90% positive everythng will be fine.

but i have anxiety so theres ten percent of my brain going "NOOOOOOOOO"

but noones tried to hurt anyone today and theyve been in there for 6 hours now.

Any tips on a very anxious rat mommy?


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*ED BOGGLED!!!*

This is the FIRST time.
Hes sitting on my lap, jamming to 70's music with me, and all of a sudden i hear him visciously bruxxing
then i look down and see him boggling!

FOR THE FIRST TIME


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

I wish my boys would do that. It's probably because I never play music at home. 

Hope you guys are having fun.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Apparently he enjoys 70's music


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Adorable Video*

This is Ed, He enjoys his weekly cheesball snack.


*he gets these rarely*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZRxNg0Mv9Y


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Does this mean they love each other?*

Whenever i take Ed out of the cage or something, like to do his eye drops.
The other boys go CRAZY
they chew on the bars, try and get through the bars, squeak, sqwak, and do just about everything until hes back in,
then they groom him and snuggle with him and such.

And its the same with the other boys too.

Does this mean they love each other?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

It sounds like your boys are very well bonded, so yeah they love each other.

I think the squeakiness and protests are more them trying to get out and interact with you and ed tho.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

I usuallly always take them out together, but when i take one out at a time for various things, the others go nuts.

But, YAY! Im very happy to hear they sound like they are happy


----------

